# Sunsets



## myshkin (Feb 24, 2011)

Haven't shared these here yet. These are from last week in the andes, get ready for some color

1.






2.





3.






4. 2 shot pana, not ideal composition but for me to get what I would have liked would have required a big move. I likely would have missed the rest of sunset






5. wanted a dreamscape type shot


----------



## myshkin (Feb 24, 2011)

is there a trick to get pics bigger on the new site or is 800 the limit?


----------



## inaka (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, these are excellent.
I love how in the first image the water is nearly a still as glass and really counters the sky in the reflection.

I also really love the reflections on the car windows in shot #3. Great composition too.

There's something about #2 that I love but want to see more of the house, etc. as if _possibly_ the overhead sky is a a tad dark and dampens the brightness of the entire shot. But either way, it's still a stunning image. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## willis_927 (Feb 24, 2011)

I like them all. Good job!


----------



## LBPhotog (Feb 24, 2011)

#2 is an A+ winner for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## myshkin (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for the feedback

inaka I am glad you noticed the reflection in the windows, I really liked that but thought it might go unnoticed


----------



## JAFO28 (Feb 24, 2011)

Really like #2!


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful work, as always!


----------



## Chodie (Feb 24, 2011)

2 is my favorite! All are excellent.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Seems #2 is the favorite. I am happy with how it came out. That sunset was killer


----------



## Over Exposed (Feb 25, 2011)

#1 is REALLY nice!


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Feb 25, 2011)

Were these done in photoshop?  Photomatix?

They are nothing short of awesome.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks, they are all processed with photomatix 4 and then typical PP in LR3


----------



## gummibear (Feb 25, 2011)

These are amazing! 
#3 I really like the feel of this one, how the road continues on, and the depth of the photo.
#4 I like the comp, but that's just me. Ilike how you caught the moon in the upper corner.

All of these tell a story and make the viewer feel something rather than just looking at photos. Nicely done!


----------



## Davor (Feb 25, 2011)

stunning colors! and lovely compositions as well. Great work


----------



## myshkin (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks davor and gummibear(nice name)


----------



## gummibear (Feb 25, 2011)

myshkin said:


> thanks davor and gummibear(nice name)


 
thanks!


----------



## Provo (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent work as always & nope now it looks like its 800px Width
length I think you can go as high as 1000px maybe a little longer
I wish it was 1000px width at least.


----------



## KellyWeimert (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful photos, brilliant color! I love the second one. Makes me want to live there


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 27, 2011)

myshkin said:


> is there a trick to get pics bigger on the new site or is 800 the limit?


 
According to the Forum guidelines, you can't upload anything bigger than 600 x 800.  I've been looking around at various uploaded photos, and I haven't seen any exceptions to that...though I've seen some shots that make me wonder if you could push it to 800 x 800.

- Steve


----------



## myshkin (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for the replies. I guess there is no point posting panaromas now. They can't be properly viewed at that size


----------



## thierry (Feb 28, 2011)

#2 is awesome!


----------



## Chodie (Mar 1, 2011)

Just saw #2 on hrd spotting! Congrats myshkin!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks chodie I just started submitting to that site. There is some nice work on there


----------



## Drake (Mar 1, 2011)

I like #4 a lot, great capture.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 1, 2011)

spectacular colors, i really like # 1 & 5.

My only critique, for the one with the car can you drop in a ferrari instead?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll take the fiat any day


----------



## tmartin2347 (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope someday to take pictures like those, they are beautiful pictures. Great job.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 1, 2011)

> I'll take the fiat any day​
> 
> 
> > Ive only ever driven a Honda and a Ford, perhaps I am missing out.


----------



## Corvphotography (Mar 4, 2011)

im stunned because of how beautiful these are.!


----------

